# Oscar bio-load vs Africans



## deltafastback (Feb 10, 2020)

After 20 years of keeping African cichlids I'm wanting to try something different. Compared to a heavy load of Africans (30+) in a 90 Gallon, what could I expect with a single Oscar and a few yet undetermined tank mates(maybe Jack Dempsey,Severum,Silver dollars) . Currently running an FX4 & Fluval 307 canister filters

How much maintenance would this setup require over the Africans?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

They also need 'clean' water conditions so you'd still be doing regular water changes, the maintenance level depending on bio-load. You would wind up with less fish but they'd eventually be bigger so possibly comparable bio-load.

When I was a pre-teen I used to keep 2 tiger Oscars, Jack Dempsey, and Firemouth Cichlid in a 125 gallon and, well from what I remember, africans might just be the lower maintenance fish seeing as how Oscars are messy eaters.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Just more/bigger water changes, and possibly more filtration. A 12" fish has the same bioload as eight 6" fish of the same shape.


----------



## deltafastback (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks for the info...Was really curious if the Oscar was as messy as its reputation. Water changes will be breeze just moved and now my 90 is right by a sink with great water pressure.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

deltafastback said:


> Thanks for the info...Was really curious if the Oscar was as messy as its reputation. Water changes will be breeze just moved and now my 90 is right by a sink with great water pressure.


Do you have a Python water changer? If not you should definitely get one.


----------



## deltafastback (Feb 10, 2020)

ken31cay said:


> deltafastback said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info...Was really curious if the Oscar was as messy as its reputation. Water changes will be breeze just moved and now my 90 is right by a sink with great water pressure.
> ...


Yes!! couldn't imagine having an aquarium without one. I've had one since 99 when I bought my 90


----------

